# Old Rundown Hotel ... Ideas?



## Zada (Apr 4, 2009)

I drive by this hotel weekly, and finally stopped to shoot it. I guess I wasn't feeling creative that day as I wasn't pleased how they turned out. Comments & critique would be appreciated - any ideas of what I could do for next time?? 

1. 
This is just what the hotel looks like:






2.





3. 





4.





5.





Ideas?

ETA: Sorry that last one is so big... I tried resizing


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 4, 2009)

The last one is fine.

Is there anyway to get into the building? I really like the perspective of #2, I like being able to see all the way up the stairs. #5 is just a little too tight of a shot.
That is a fantastic find though. If you could get into the building that would be fantastic!


----------



## Zada (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback! 

I can't get into the building... if you see in # 3 everything is boarded up and the barbwire prevents you from going up the stairs.  It's pretty eerie!


----------



## teneighty23 (Apr 4, 2009)

dang that would be insanely fun to explore inside, i wish these were more places like that around here! i love creepy B+W shots.


----------



## Zada (Apr 4, 2009)

teneighty23 said:


> dang that would be insanely fun to explore inside, i wish these were more places like that around here! i love creepy B+W shots.


Yeah, I would imagine it's fairly old.  The strange thing is that all around it has been re-built... everything except this hotel.  I would imagine they're going to either tear it down or re-do it. 



2ART said:


> From this point of view - which way is North ?
> and what is the range of focal-lengths available to use?


 Away from the hotel - the sun is coming from the west.  And I only have a fancy point and shoot camera... I have no idea what the focal-lengths are. Sorry


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 5, 2009)

You should get some of the explorers to take a look at these photos, they could tell you how to get in.. It would totally be amazing inside!


----------



## ilkoall (Apr 6, 2009)

Really great job with picture No.2!!! I think that hotel looks better in B/W, or some more dramatic colors! )


----------



## Roger (Apr 6, 2009)

yes this place has potential, I prefer the b&w images but they are a little tight as BB mentioned. I am curious what the morning sun looks like on it and I think a day where there is some cloud in the sky would look good too....another thought for me would be some longer exposures around sunset and just after....or just before dawn.


----------



## yogibear (Apr 6, 2009)

A nice sized rock could make some 'adjustments' to those window entrances...


----------



## teneighty23 (Apr 6, 2009)

Where exactly.. IN alberta is this, may i ask?  black and whites are always winners in my book, i say wait for a scattered cloud day and shoot with a red filter and underexpose it, add some bigtime drama to the surrounding scape. i wanna find places like this.


----------



## Zada (Apr 6, 2009)

Big Bully said:


> You should get some of the explorers to take a look at these photos, they could tell you how to get in.. It would totally be amazing inside!


Explorers....  Who are these people and where can I find them


ilkoall said:


> Really great job with picture No.2!!! I think that hotel looks better in B/W, or some more dramatic colors! )


Thanks! 


Roger said:


> yes this place has potential, I prefer the b&w images but they are a little tight as BB mentioned. I am curious what the morning sun looks like on it and I think a day where there is some cloud in the sky would look good too....another thought for me would be some longer exposures around sunset and just after....or just before dawn.


Clouds would look more mysterious for sure... or a little rain. Ooo rain clouds. Now I just need to order them. 

Great ideas, thank you! 


yogibear said:


> A nice sized rock could make some 'adjustments' to those window entrances...


LOL looks like someone already tried that tactic


teneighty23 said:


> Where exactly.. IN alberta is this, may i ask?  black and whites are always winners in my book, i say wait for a scattered cloud day and shoot with a red filter and underexpose it, add some bigtime drama to the surrounding scape. i wanna find places like this.


It's in Fort MacLeod - Southern Alberta. Although if you drive through enough little towns I'm sure you'll find one. I drive to Lethbridge on a weekly basis so I see a bunch of old rundown buildings all over the place. This one is my favorite tho. I love old things.. especially cars, but the ones that aren't re-done... just sittin out in a field! The one in my avatar is on the way to Lethbridge too


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 6, 2009)

Zada said:


> Explorers....  Who are these people and where can I find them




Oh my friend, there are plenty of explorers on this site. But.... I happen to have a thread right here where there are a bunch of Explorers hide.
Lots of great photos of abandoned places!

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/116116-abandoned-places-16.html#post1577571


----------



## teneighty23 (Apr 7, 2009)

Zada said:


> It's in Fort MacLeod - Southern Alberta. Although if you drive through enough little towns I'm sure you'll find one. I drive to Lethbridge on a weekly basis so I see a bunch of old rundown buildings all over the place. This one is my favorite tho. I love old things.. especially cars, but the ones that aren't re-done... just sittin out in a field! The one in my avatar is on the way to Lethbridge too



Cool! i was just in Lethbridge/milk river on the weekend. Went to Writing on stone Prov. park, beautiful place. unfortunately i was driving in the dark both ways, thanks for the location tho!


----------



## Fraggo (Apr 8, 2009)

Just remember, there is always a way in. And a lot of times, you wont have to break anything either. Barbed wire is also very easy to get past too. All you need is a good pair of wire cutters or bolt cutters. Then try to see if a window is unlocked, or if a board is loose. 

As far as the photos go, i like #5 the best, prob a different perspective for the first one too. everything else seems fine to me, just go back and shoot some more. 

And remember, where there's a will, there's a way.


----------



## gravity0 (Apr 8, 2009)

Zada said:


> Thanks for the feedback!
> 
> I can't get into the building... if you see in # 3 everything is boarded up and the barbwire prevents you from going up the stairs. It's pretty eerie!


 

Who's watching the building??  Go get some wire cutters and get your a$$ in there.

I don't mind breaking the rules I just don't like getting caught.  :lmao:


----------



## Zada (Apr 11, 2009)

Big Bully said:


> Oh my friend, there are plenty of explorers on this site. But.... I happen to have a thread right here where there are a bunch of Explorers hide.
> Lots of great photos of abandoned places!
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/116116-abandoned-places-16.html#post1577571


Thanks! I'll check out the link, I love old buildings!! 


gravity0 said:


> Who's watching the building?? Go get some wire cutters and get your a$$ in there.
> 
> I don't mind breaking the rules I just don't like getting caught. :lmao:


 It's right in the middle of town!! There's a Canadian Legion on one side, and a siding store on the other... and it's on main street.  


Fraggo said:


> Just remember, there is always a way in. And a lot of times, you wont have to break anything either. Barbed wire is also very easy to get past too. All you need is a good pair of wire cutters or bolt cutters. Then try to see if a window is unlocked, or if a board is loose.
> 
> As far as the photos go, i like #5 the best, prob a different perspective for the first one too. everything else seems fine to me, just go back and shoot some more.
> 
> And remember, where there's a will, there's a way.


 I'll take a look around the building. The other side has some neat angles that I didn't take into account last time.  Thanks for your feedback 


teneighty23 said:


> Cool! i was just in Lethbridge/milk river on the weekend. Went to Writing on stone Prov. park, beautiful place. unfortunately i was driving in the dark both ways, thanks for the location tho!


 Where's that park? in Lethbridge?


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh my lordy LOL. I opened this thread and went "oh my goodness I wish there was one near me." Low and behold you are in Alberta and it isn't far off.  Must explore more this summer my word - you have me excited!


----------



## Zada (Apr 12, 2009)

Good luck!!! Definately post your photos after, I'd love to see them


----------



## newrmdmike (Apr 14, 2009)

lostamerica.com   off camera flash + time exposure and flashlights etc = great fun.

its been done, but its still cool.


----------



## teneighty23 (Apr 14, 2009)

Zada said:


> Where's that park? in Lethbridge?



It's about an hour and a half away from Lethbridge, about an hour to Milk River, then another half hour to the park, beautiful place! just north of the Montana Border.


----------

